# gebürstetes Metall, die 1000ste



## Terrabug (15. November 2004)

Ich weiß, das es hier sehr viele Threads zu gibt, aber ich hab in keinem ne Lösung gefunden. Auch über Google find ich allerhöchstens Fotos oder so ein Tutorial(Wolken + Bewegungsunschärfe oder Wind)   
Das Problem ist, das die damit erstellten Texturen merkwürdig aussehen und ich es auch nocht nicht higekriegt hab, die richtig zu kacheln(das Muster wiederholt sich ja immer)   

Ich hoffe mir kann einer helfen(so eine Textur irgendiwe hinzukriegen)    und es liegt nicht an meiner Dösigkeit   

P.S.: Nein, das Problem ist nicht, das ich nicht weiß ,wie ich die Texturen "kachelfertig" mache(gibt genug Tutorials mit der Versetzung oder diesem Mustergenerator)


----------



## As_Real (15. November 2004)

Sicher das dir das hier nicht reicht?

Wofür soll das Ganze denn sein?


----------



## Terrabug (15. November 2004)

Soll als Hintergrund für meine Website dienen..

Das Ergebnsit, was ich bei dem Tut krieg würd auch reichen, nur wenn man das Kacheln will geht das nicht -.-
Wenn ich das richtig sehe, liegt das einfach an der Strucktur: Man bekommt zwar nen flüssigen Übergang, aber das Muster ist ne Katastrophe


----------



## As_Real (16. November 2004)

mhh und wenn du ein pic machst das eine bildschirmbreite einnimmt (1003px) und das dann als Hintergrund untereinander legst?

Dann würde ich aber die Lichteffekte aus diesem Tut weglassen weils sonst noch komischer aussieht.


----------



## Terrabug (16. November 2004)

mhmm  werd ich wohl so machen müssen...
Aber 1.)wird das so groß und 2.)wenn der Besucher ne höhere Auflösung hat,sieht doof aus(oder ?) -_-


----------



## aTa (17. November 2004)

Ich will ja net meckern 
Aber sowas als Hintergrund für ne Webseite zu nehmen find ich irgendwie net so toll...
Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen dass man später Text auf der Textur lesen kann.


----------



## Terrabug (17. November 2004)

aTa hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich will ja net meckern
> Aber sowas als Hintergrund für ne Webseite zu nehmen find ich irgendwie net so toll...
> Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen dass man später Text auf der Textur lesen kann.


doch das geht 

Sieht dann so aus(nein ich nutze nicht phpBB)


----------

